# Καθιέρωση Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ελληνοφωνίας και Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού



## nickel (Apr 26, 2016)

Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα, αν και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που τη βλέπω:

Today October the 15, 2014 in the Hellenic Parliament in its first session the Special Permanent Committee on Greeks Abroad chaired by Mr. Savvas Anastasiadis, decided to propose the establishment of December 10 as International Day of the Greek Language.
http://hellenicnews.com/establishment-of-december-the-10-as-international-day-of-the-greek-language/

Τώρα προτείνεται η καθιέρωση της *20ής Μαΐου* ως «*Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ελληνοφωνίας και Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού*». Διαβάστε το συνημμένο.

Το κακό είναι ότι κάποια στοιχεία στο σερβίρισμα της ιδέας θα γίνουν στόχος κριτικής (δείγμα τέτοιας χλευαστικής προσέγγισης εδώ, αλλά να δείτε ότι θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα). Δεν βοηθούν οι φλυαρίες σε σχέση με την ιστορία της γλώσσας (φοβόμουν συνεχώς ότι κάπου θα διαβάσω ότι είναι νοηματική γλώσσα) ή η μάλλον απροσδόκητη έμφαση στη σχέση με τον χριστιανισμό — αλλά τι να κάνουμε που η 20ή Μαΐου δεν είναι μόνο η μέρα που γεννήθηκε ο Σωκράτης (η έκτη Θαργηλιώνος) αλλά και η ημερομηνία που άρχισε η 1η Οικουμενική Σύνοδος της Νίκαιας (το 325).

Με ενόχλησε περισσότερο η καταληκτική πρόταση:

…με την αναγνώριση της ημέρας αυτής από τον Οργανισμό Ηνωμένων Εθνών (Ο.Η.Ε.) και την ΟΥΝΕΣΚΟ, επιχειρείται να αναγνωρισθεί δικαιωματικά η θεμελιακή θέση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας και του Ελληνικού πολιτισμού στο παγκόσμιο γίγνεσθαι.

Μα αλίμονο πια, αν περιμένουμε την καθιέρωση μιας παγκόσμιας ημέρας για να ανακαλύψει ο κόσμος τη «θέση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας και του Ελληνικού πολιτισμού στο παγκόσμιο γίγνεσθαι». Ο ιστορικός τους ρόλος είναι αποτυπωμένος στις γλώσσες που μιλιούνται και σε προγράμματα σπουδών γλωσσικών, ιστορικών, φιλοσοφικών κλπ. κλπ. Θα υπονομευτεί αυτή η θέση αν δεν προχωρήσει η καθιέρωση; 

Αν πραγματικά επιδιώκουμε κάποιο θετικό αντίκρισμα από την πρωτοβουλία, θα έπρεπε να την είχαν πλαισιώσει και σερβίρει λίγο πιο έξυπνα. Τώρα βλέπω μόνο ένα κείμενο τριών σελίδων, γραμμένο κι αυτό λίγο στο γόνατο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2016)

Στα διάφορα γλωσσικά, δίπλα στο σωστό:

«της αποθέωσης του ανθρώπου ως ατόμου και ως μέλους της κοινωνικής εξέλιξης»
και κυρίως το:
«με τη ψήφιση των διατάξεων περί καθιέρωσης της 20ης Μαΐου ως “Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ελληνοφωνίας και Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού” από το Ελληνικό Κοινοβούλιο»

πρέπει να επισημάνουμε τις άλλες δύο διατυπώσεις αυτού του είδους:

«η νομοθετική καθιέρωση της 20ης Μαΐου, ημέρα γέννησης του Σωκράτη, ως “Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ελληνοφωνίας και Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού”» (αντί για: «η νομοθετική καθιέρωση της 20ης Μαΐου, ημέρας γέννησης του Σωκράτη, ως “Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ελληνοφωνίας και Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού”»).
και
«Συνεπώς, με την καθιέρωση της 20ης Μαΐου ως “Ημέρας Παγκόσμιας Ελληνοφωνίας και Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού”»

Το ένα στα τρία είναι σαν επίδοση σε οικονομικούς στόχους. :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2016)

Δεν διαφωνώ με την άποψή σου. Πάντως, αυτό που κρίνεις, κι εσύ και όλοι, είναι η αιτιολογική έκθεση του ν/σ. Οι αιτιολογικές εκθέσεις. όπως από πικρή πείρα ξέρω (θα έχω μεταφράσει καμιά χιλιάδα) είναι, ας πούμε, γλαφυρές διότι δεν έχουν νομική ισχύ. 

Το κακό ειναι πως το νομοσχέδιο (εδώ, με ένα άρθρο)είναι μεν πιο μαζεμένο, αλλά ούτε αυτό αποφεύγει τους ή τις πομφόλυγες. Και δεν λέει πώς θα ανακηρυχτεί η 20ή Μαϊου (κάκιστη επιλογή ημερομηνίας) σε παγκόσμια ημέρα. Θα το διαβάσει ο ΟΗΕ και θα συναινέσει;


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2016)

Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει άλλες συζητήσεις, μόνο πριν από λίγο είδα του Πέτρου. 
https://www.facebook.com/petros.papakalos.1/posts/1217604288271440?pnref=story

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την «ελληνοφωνία», αλλά στα αγγλικά πάλι «Greek language» θα πούμε, ελπίζω.

Το νομοσχέδιο είναι σαφώς πιο λιτό και σουλουπωμένο, και κυρίως, έστω και εν συντομία, έχει αυτό που μου έλειπε από το φλύαρο τρισέλιδο, την εξωτερική διάσταση δράσης: «Εκδηλώσεις ανά τον κόσμο, δύνανται να διοργανώνονται από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Αποδήμου Ελληνισμού, σε συνεργασία με τις Ομογενειακές Οργανώσεις και τις Διπλωματικές Αρχές, που υπάγονται στο Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών». Έστω και χωρίς λεπτομέρειες.

Θα θεωρούσα απαραίτητο να έχει προηγηθεί κάποια συνεννόηση με τους αρμόδιους φορείς των διεθνών οργανισμών που θα αποφασίσουν, να μη γελοιοποιηθούμε με κάποια απόρριψη. Ζητάς ημερομηνία που να ταιριάζει με θερινές διακοπές. Και έχεις έτοιμες κάποιες προτάσεις για δράσεις (μέχρι και την Αιγιλεία του Μάρδα, άμα λάχει…). Πλαισιωμένο με μερικές προσωπικότητες διεθνούς κύρους που μπορούν να επιχειρηματολογήσουν υπέρ της ιδέας.


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2016)

1. Πώς γνωρίζουμε την ημερομηνία γέννησης του Σωκράτη;

2. Αρμόδιος φορέας για την ελληνοφωνία και την ανάδειξη παγκοσμίως του ελληνικού πολιτισμού είναι το Ίδρυμα Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού/Ελληνικό Ίδρυμα Πολιτισμού.

3. Τυπογραφικό λαθάκι στο άρθρο του νομοσχεδίου: *ο, τι (σωστό: ό,τι).

4. Ποιο από τα συγκυβερνώντα κόμματα είχε τούτη την υπέροχη ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2016)

Earion said:


> 1. Πώς γνωρίζουμε την ημερομηνία γέννησης του Σωκράτη;



Από τους _Βίους φιλοσόφων_ του Διογένη Λαέρτιου, υποθέτω. Από σπόντα.

Ἐγεννήθη δέ, καθά φησιν Ἀπολλόδωρος ἐν τοῖς Χρονικοῖς (FGrH 244 F 34), ἐπὶ Ἀφεψίωνος τῷ τετάρτῳ ἔτει τῆς ἑβδομηκοστῆς ἑβδόμης Ὀλυμπιάδος, Θαργηλιῶνος ἕκτῃ, ὅτε καθαίρουσιν Ἀθηναῖοι τὴν πόλιν καὶ τὴν Ἄρτεμιν Δήλιοι γενέσθαι φασίν. ἐτελεύτησε δὲ τῷ πρώτῳ ἔτει τῆς ἐνενηκοστῆς πέμπτης Ὀλυμπιάδος, γεγονὼς ἐτῶν ἑβδομήκοντα. ταὐτά φησι καὶ Δημήτριος ὁ Φαληρεύς (FGrH 228 F 10).


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2016)

Αναλυτικότατα από τον σημερινό Σαραντάκο:

*Η ελληνοφωνία, ο Σωκράτης, και μια ανόητη αιτιολογική έκθεση*
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/04/27/hellenophonie/#comment-352290


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2016)

Στο σημερινό του άρθρο στα Νέα, ο Ηλίας Κανέλλης αναφέρει ότι «Στις 25 Απριλίου, μια σειρά νεοδημοκράτες βουλευτές, κι ανάμεσά τους ορισμένοι που έχω υπό την προστασία μου (Μάξιμος Χαρακόπουλος, τομεάρχης Παιδείας που αρνούνταν την ένταξη της ηρωικής Φαλάνης στον Καποδίστρια επειδή είχε δικό της νόμισμα στην αρχαιότητα, ο ΜΑΚΘΡΑΚ της καρδιάς μου Θόδωρος Καράογλου, ο Αναστάσιος Δημοσχάκης, αλλά και η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη) κατέθεσαν ερώτηση προς τους υπουργούς Μπαλτά, Κοτζιά, Κουρουμπλή, ζητώντας τους να καθιερώσουν την 20ή Μαΐου ως Ημέρα Ελληνικής Γλώσσας και Πολιτισμού. [...] Η πλάκα είναι ότι οι ερωτώμενοι υπουργοί πήραν την ερώτηση στα σοβαρά».


----------



## sarant (Apr 27, 2016)

Όπως φαίνεται και από σχόλια στο σημερινό μου, υπήρξε πρωτοβουλία από οργανώσεις αποδήμων (νομίζω της Ιταλίας), οι οποίες απευθύνθηκαν και σε κυβέρνηση και σε αξ. αντιπολίτευση. Οι μεν ανταποκρίθηκαν με την ερώτηση, οι δε με το νσχέδιο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2016)

Δηλαδή για να εισακουστείς από τα κόμματα πρέπει να είσαι απόδημος της Ιταλίας. 
Μετακομίζω Ιταλία.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 27, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή για να εισακουστείς από τα κόμματα πρέπει να είσαι απόδημος της Ιταλίας.
> Μετακομίζω Ιταλία.



Να το οργανώσουμε από κοινού. Πού ακριβώς προτιμάς εσύ στην Ιταλία; :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2016)

Κάπου με άλλους Έλληνες για να συναντιόμαστε να γράφουμε μαζί τις αιτήσεις για νομοσχέδια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2016)

Συνεχίστε έτσι και θα γιορτάσουμε Ημέρα Ελληνοφονίας... :)


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 29, 2016)

Κάτι μου είχαν αναφέρει φίλοι από την Ελληνική Κοινότητα Βενετίας, αλλά δεν είχα δώσει μεγάλη προσοχή.
Το νήμα αυτό μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και γκουγκλάρισα το «giornata mondiale lingua greca».

Όντως, πρόκειται για πρωτοβουλίες των Ελληνικών Κοινοτήτων της Νότιας (κυρίως) Ιταλίας σε συνεργασία με λύκεια και πανεπιστήμια όπου διδάσκονται τα Αρχαία ή Νέα Ελληνικά.

Το ζήτημα είναι ακόμα στα σπάργανα, μερικές εκδηλώσεις έγιναν μεταξύ γνωστών και φίλων, επικρατεί αρκετή σύγχυση ημερομηνιών, αλλά παρατηρώ ότι αναπτύσσεται μια κάποια δυναμική.

Οι ημερομηνίες που προτείνονται είναι η 24η Οκτωβρίου (και εδώ) -μάλιστα, ο δημοσιογράφος της Il Fatto Quotidiano θεωρεί την ημέρα ήδη καθιερωμένη!-, με το αιτιολογικό ότι είναι η ημέρα της απονομής του Νόμπελ στον Γιώργο Σεφέρη, η 10η Δεκεμβρίου (μάλλον παραδρομή), και η 20ή Μαΐου. 

Ιδού και μία πρόσκληση (στα ελληνικά) που παρέχει περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


υγ. Οι Νότιοι Ιταλοί αισθάνονται ολίγον ξαδέρφια των Ελλήνων ένεκα Magna Grecia και τέτοια.


----------



## Tapioco (May 20, 2016)

*Παγκόσμια ημέρα ελληνικής γλώσσας 2016 στην Ιταλία*

Μου ήρθε με email το «Προγραμματικό Δελτίο των εκδηλώσεων στην Ιταλία για την “ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ”»: View attachment PIEGkEP 016.pdf

Είναι πράγματι μεγάλος ο αριθμός των εκδηλώσεων (αρχίζουν σήμερα) που κατάφεραν να διοργανώσουν! 


ΥΓ. Υπάρχει κάποιο θεματάκι με τη μεταγραφή των ιταλικών πόλεων.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2016)

Ξέχασα να προσθέσω την είδηση που πληροφορήθηκα από τα προχτεσινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου για το γιορτασμό της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Ελληνοφωνίας, ο οποίος διοργανώθηκε «από τους απόδημους της Ιταλίας που έχουν κάποιες άκρες στη Φωνή της Ελλάδος του ραδιοφώνου της ΕΡΑ». Όπως είδα στην ωραία φωτογραφία από την εκδήλωση με τον δημοτικό άρχοντα κ. Γιώργο Πατούλη στη μέση, τύπωσαν μπλουζάκια με αγγλικές λέξεις μαζί με την ελληνική τους ρίζα. Ανάμεσα σ' όλες το paradise και το oasis (φωτό εδώ), που οι Έλληνες είχαν πάρει από τους Πέρσες και τους Αιγύπτιους.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/05/21/meze-220/
http://www.kedke.gr/?p=14136


----------

